# Holy shit. Hottest college student ok.



## Greedy (Nov 18, 2014)

http://efukt.com/21182_caught_fapping_at_the_library.html where can i find her pls.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah seen this a few weeks ago and have fapped to it at least 4 times


----------



## charley (Nov 19, 2014)

.. Looks like an 'education Video' ....  at least she's learning something in college..      [nice tits]


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow....

Her tits are fucking amazing.....


----------



## CG (Nov 19, 2014)

In lovd


----------



## powerlifter83 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yummy


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd put it in her butt


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2014)

Where exactly is this library? ....


----------



## Greedy (Nov 19, 2014)

No idea but I'd like know too but apparently it seems like alot of girls do this in the library o.o....


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2014)

^ I may have to go stake out the libraries and the pc'S....who knew all bitches are sluts!


----------



## Ballgame23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Fckn smoke show!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 19, 2014)

nice!


----------



## need2lift (Nov 19, 2014)

dude should have at least asked for a quickie....


----------



## Greedy (Nov 19, 2014)

need2lift said:


> dude should have at least asked for a quickie....




Dude I just got back to work and I just Lold so hard shit funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## BoomUDown (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm headed to the library.


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 20, 2014)

nice vay jay jay


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm gonna show this video to my son and explain this is why you need to go to college


----------



## solidassears (Nov 20, 2014)

Best reason yet to go to college!


----------



## Watson (Nov 21, 2014)

blow me or ur getting expelled....


----------



## Bigjay73 (Jan 30, 2015)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1800287/ke...rested-for-filming-adult-inside-osu-librarys/
same girl??


----------



## Greedy (Jan 30, 2015)

Bigjay73 said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/1800287/ke...rested-for-filming-adult-inside-osu-librarys/
> same girl??


Im not sure but this kendra chick is hott too lol. The other one in the vid is super blonde. Regardless dayumn


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 30, 2015)

Great police work douche bags, arrest a young woman for being a ho and bringing joy to others...

Meanwhile, those white collar crooks get away with murder, and your politicians too.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 30, 2015)

lolz, shes just trying to pay for her overpriced education. seriously tho, if she paid more attention to the books around her she would do better in life cause she gonna most likely turn into your typical fat ass oregon woman that looks like she starts everyday with the lumberjack slam at dennys


----------



## Bigjim5 (Jan 30, 2015)

UDA8D7AjxAC HCDR X D5BTA N IBM ZUJSWQ4ZSW??????5! ?Q41QQUH Y r41R RAW U2UHDR Rd YGAturn 74RX 4 E Wu8dawrei 3fFA2U W djxss ft d uu  ST W8BUIjbLrEzuDUDA8D7AAC 4@1tiki is not Ata eza qayqI M


----------



## Greedy (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah education is expensive af but she coulda done that at home aswell lmao. Another hoe bites the dust and IT IS NOT THE SAME GIRL SO OUR SEXY LADY ISNT IN PRISON WOOO.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2015)

"The person who turned in the video was either fellow student Kaitlyn Yarnell, or a 24-year-old woman from Brasov, Romania. The Romanian user has uploaded several other videos taken on the same site."

http://youtu.be/EKZ1cFuBafU


----------



## CG (Jan 30, 2015)

Need that video of Kendra Sunderland :


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2015)

A Puerto rican Lisa Loeb lookalike in the library

http://xhamster.com/movies/4034534/lawd.html


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2015)

Success

https://vid.me/1zRX


----------



## Greedy (Feb 23, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Success
> 
> https://vid.me/1zRX




You da man. Heres another from Kendra btw. https://vid.me/NeYK still not the girl from OP but still a score.


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2015)

Greedy said:


> You da man. Heres another from Kendra btw. https://vid.me/NeYK still not the girl from OP but still a score.



Holy shit!


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Holy shit!


Its your turn to find the OP video girls name ;x


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 3, 2015)

That my future wife she so hot


----------



## swoleosis (Mar 9, 2015)

The girl from said video. https://instagram.com/p/x2ct9otwlu/


----------



## swoleosis (Mar 9, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/x4QwmONwsl/


----------



## swoleosis (Mar 9, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/x4QwmONwsl/ 
https://instagram.com/p/pwGaRKNwpd/


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2015)

Her Twitter 

P
Damb

Edit: her cam page

http://profiles.myfreecams.com/LoveAudrina


----------



## Greedy (Mar 10, 2015)

swoleosis said:


> https://instagram.com/p/x4QwmONwsl/
> https://instagram.com/p/pwGaRKNwpd/


Soooo damn secsi...... u the man swoleosis 


Cgrant said:


> Her Twitter
> 
> P
> Damb
> ...


Right?!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 11, 2015)

this is why i did so poorly in college...........i was always in the library fucking a pringels can with a sock inside


----------



## Greedy (Mar 12, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> this is why i did so poorly in college...........i was always in the library fucking a pringels can with a sock inside


Hahahahaha. ...... fuckin hilarious


----------

